# Working with Pallets - cutting nails



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I found a technique that'll help loosen boards attached to pallets. The old tough rusty nails make it tough to get a board off the pallet.

Use a regular hammer to knock the curved end of a curved hammer (http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=260356-51834-8140&lpage=none) against the nails and after a few hits, the curved hammer will shear through the nails.

You could probably use a hammer and a stone chisel to get the same effect. My guess is this is tough on your tools though and may dull them. But, if you're working with pallets, you're probably looking at lots of dulled tools anyway.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I always drive a flat bar through the nails or staples.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

OR a sawsall


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I found it so much easier and less time consuming using a sawsall.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I like when somebody else does it for me!


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I will third the sawzall


----------



## jimf (Jan 4, 2009)

Sawzall I had 40 fence sections (8 ft long) after 3 sections and almost def from the hammering I got out the sawzall still took me a good 4 or5 days to get all the wood apart. Been making ground breaker coffins with the wood selling them for the last 3 years for20 bucks,gave away more then I sell,family and friends con me out of them.Sucker for a Halloween nut,like me.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've tried the both the prybar and the sawzall techniques. I prefer the sawzall myself. Though it sucks when the pallets have been glued. Those end up as firewood.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I have found if you use a pry bar (best is a 36" Demolition Bar) you can pop the boards right up with the nails. Then tap the nails out with a hammer, usually takes 1 or 2 hits and goes quick. Then you can use the nails for something else.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

billman said:


> I have found if you use a pry bar (best is a 36" Demolition Bar) you can pop the boards right up with the nails. Then tap the nails out with a hammer, usually takes 1 or 2 hits and goes quick. Then you can use the nails for something else.


Nah,use them on the monster in the box project!!! I'm w/u on that one,I do it exactly the same except I use a 26oz framing hammer. That takes 1 swing. Flat bars best for nail extraction..be thankful they don't use ring tip rosin glue shank nails...you have 2 cut them and almost impossible even w/a nailset to remove them. Foruntately they don't use framing guns...


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Most of the pallets I have used are put together with the twisty nails shot out of a nail gun with the glue coating on them. The only way to get them out without destroying the planks is cutting them with the sawzall.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

bradbaum said:


> Most of the pallets I have used are put together with the twisty nails shot out of a nail gun with the glue coating on them. The only way to get them out without destroying the planks is cutting them with the sawzall.


3 or 4ft demolition bars make quick work of them in seconds. And no Old School Shaolin Vibrating Palm Technique afterwards!! LOL!! Want something faster still? Try a digging/tamping bar(depends on where your from as 2 what their called). 6ft of heavy steel with a flattened semi sharp tip and a flat mushroom head on it! Great for cutting thru roots/hard pack clay/concrete and many other things! Better be in shape bcuz their about 30lbs & will wear your hiney out if your not used to swinging them.(Fun 2 watch body builders try 2 use...oh they are so strong that they end up doubled over panting!!!):ninja:


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Decrepit Desecr8shun said:


> And no Old School Shaolin Vibrating Palm Technique afterwards!! LOL!!


ROFL - Know EXACTLY what you mean!


----------

